# Moving fairly large amounts of money to UK - best way?



## larnewoman (Aug 14, 2017)

When I say fairly large amounts of money, I am thinking in terms of enough to buy a house, 100,000 plus dollars.

I have read several guides which seems to indicate Transferwise for smaller amounts, and then World First for large amounts like I am considering.

I am interested in personal experience and things to watch for so my transactions are fairly smooth. 

Our situation - planning to return to UK in summer of 2020. Currently buying a house in Northern Ireland (Portstewart.) If house inspection passes muster we will need to transfer money in the next month or so. We will have a series of fairly decent transfers of money over the next few years. I am a dual UK/USA citizen, my son is able to have dual citizenship and by the current rules, my husband should be able to become a Irish or UK citizen after we move back (once he has required years of residenc.) We will probably all opt for Irish citizenship due to Brexit.

Thanks for any light you can shed on this.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

World First is often cited as one of the top FX companies, but there are others. I've found this site ① Transfer Money Abroad - UK, EU, USA, Australia, Singapore, UAE + to be a good listing of the options, along with reasonable reviews and commentary to evaluate how any of the top transfer companies will or won't meet your particular needs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## larnewoman (Aug 14, 2017)

I signed up with World First. They were best rated for my needs. They are very helpful so far, but no money transferred yet.

Buying a house across an ocean is not for the fainthearted.

Thanks for the input Bev,

Susan


----------



## m2oswald (Mar 22, 2017)

I know this thread is a few years old, but I figure by now you must have transferred the money so was wondering about your experience. I am considering exactly the same thing, selling my condo in the US and buying a house here in the UK (I live here now). Which company did you end up using to transfer the money? Were there restrictions on how much you could transfer? Thanks for your time.


----------



## larnewoman (Aug 14, 2017)

I used World First. I really liked them. They seemed friendly and sent me personal reminders or updates.

I sent different amounts and there was no issue with any I sent. 

But they stopped doing business in the US. I am now using Currency Transfer and just don't find them that personal.

I have also moved to the UK permanently as of December.


----------



## m2oswald (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

